# Far North Queensland 6 -- Daintree



## moloch05 (Oct 9, 2008)

My wife and I also spent a couple of nights at Daintree, QLD, before returning to Wollongong. We stayed at the Red Mill House B&B, a place that I would highly recommend for people visiting the area. The owners know a great deal about the local wildlife including reptiles. Sometimes, they see Boyd's Forest Dragons right in their yard. 

Here is a view of the house. There are lots of lizards and frogs right in their yard (and house).







These Orange-footed Scrubfowl continuously raked fallen leaves to their mound where they buried their eggs.






Although warm, the weather was not good on this visit. The skies were grey and it was very windy and rainy at night. I did encounter a couple of snakes on the road. I saw a Brown Tree Snake in heavy rain so did not even attempt a photo. I also found this very lucky Water Python (_Liasis mackloti_). I stopped the car and ran back to the snake, but before I could reach it, several cars passed over it. I expected to find a mortally injured animal but somehow, they all missed it.
















One morning, my wife and I drove up to Cape Tribulation. It was a grey day but not raining initially so we walked for a kilometer up the steep Mt. Sorrow track. I think that in good weather it would be interesting since there is elfin forest and boulders at the summit. Along the way, we saw this Lewis' Shade-skink (_Saproscincus lewisi_), the more northerly counterpart of _Saproscincus basiliscus_.












Red-throated Rainbow Skinks (_Carlia rubrigularis_) were common. I believe that these from Cape Trib are a different race to those from Mission Beach.












Closed-litter Rainbow Skinks (_Carlia longipes_) were common in the garden of Red Mill House.






... one near the fruit of a Blue Quondong:







These tiny Northern Dwarf Tree Frogs (_Litoria bicolor_) lived on the leaves of plants near our room.
















I drove in the rain one night to Mossman Gorge (Daintree National Park) and walked the 2km nature trail with hopes of finding a Chameleon Gecko. I did not see any reptiles but there were a few frogs on the trail including this male and female _Litoria jungguy_. The males here look very different to those at Mission Beach.





... female






The appropriately named Rocket Frogs (_Litoria nasuata_) were common in pastures.












Dainty Green Tree Frogs (_Litoria gracilenta_) were also numerous.






Cairns Birdwings were common. I think that these are one of the most colourful butterflies that live in Australia.











That completes my reports from the far northern wet tropics of Queensland. 


Regards,
David


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow!! They're great pics David!
I like the purple on the back of the Dainty Tree Frogs legs too.

It must have been so much fun!
Jess


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 9, 2008)

once again awesome!!, I think I might head up there - it looks lovely


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome pictures! I so hope I can visit the Daintree sometime.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome Pics.... And Glad that Water Python was rescued from certain death.... Well Done...


----------



## gman78 (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't wait to holiday up there again.
I would love to move there someday too.
Amazing wildlife up there.


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, all. I would love to move up there as well, gman.

My wife and I stayed at Red Mill House for out 25th wedding anniversary in May 2007. Here are a few more pics from that trip.

Boyd's Forest Dragon -- two that lived at a nearby lodge:
















Scrub Python that had masses of ticks on its neck. It was soaking in a creek so perhaps trying to drown them.











One on a tree over the Daintree River:






A rainbow skink (Carlia longipes) demonstrating the source of its name:






One of the few Mulch Skinks (Glaphyromorphus sp.) that I have ever seen:






Crocs on the Daintree River











Wood Frog:






White-lipped Tree Frog with a novel home:






Daintree River:


----------



## Simon_Richardson (Apr 26, 2010)

Great photos. I am organising a trip there for next January and am wanting to go with others, so let me know if there is anyone wanting to join me?


----------



## tomc1992 (Apr 26, 2010)

great pictures mate very jealous


----------



## TNWJackson (Apr 27, 2010)

Very cool, I love that area. You're making me want to go back up there soon!


----------



## krusty (May 2, 2010)

great pics love the ones of the scrubby's.


----------



## bigi (May 2, 2010)

good on u moloch, did u get any pics of any carpets or jungles


----------



## reptilerob (May 2, 2010)

Awesome report and photos as always. I love the way you include the common names, as well as the scientific names, that way we can all understand them.


----------



## jordo (May 3, 2010)

Top pics David. Love the white lips choice of resting areas


----------



## moloch05 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, all. This is a resurrected report from a couple of years ago. 

Bigi, I have several carpet photos from various trips to the north. I will dig them out and add them to a reply.

Regards,
David


----------



## GetCoiled (May 4, 2010)

what's that... Heaven?!
Thanks to share mate
Cheers
Stef


----------



## PitViper (May 11, 2010)

I've just posted a thread asking about pythons species in this area as I'll be travelling to Daintree in July. This thread is very exciting and useful, I'll look into that lodge as my base. Love to see any carpet pics you have from the area!


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 29, 2011)

I know this is old but I'd just like to say, I am insanely jealous. I went up there and saw nothing.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 29, 2011)

Try and get up when it's soaking rain if you can bear it, it worth it just to see the giant blue earthworms, I can't find the pics we took of them but for any who've never heard of them(which seems to be most people I tlk to) they are totally awesome looking inverts!

Candy Colored Earthworm | The Featured Creature


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 29, 2011)

What beautiful pictures thank you for shareing


----------



## elogov (Sep 29, 2011)

don't you hate it when you have something so beautiful to home & you don't ever go see it , Great pic's love that second scrubby (6th pic from the top i think :S).


----------

